# Australian Frog Forum category?



## Naja_nivea (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi,

How come there is a thread for Oz snakes, Oz lizards and other Oz reptiles yet not 1 on amphibians here? Maybe not a big part of the community but would maybe be better than our froggy members mostly posting froggy things in "Other Australian Reptiles" page and sometimes in "Other Animals". Just a thought

edit:- DOH meant to post in general discussion :shock:


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 15, 2010)

There used to be a category for exotics and amphibians, but they ahve changed it around recently


----------



## Naja_nivea (Mar 15, 2010)

Ah, ok. i thought there was something missing. I am sure the moderators in their infinite wisdom done it for a reason and want frog fans to mainly post in "other reptiles". No sarcasm intended, no honestly. I understand it is against the forums laws to criticise anything APS and my above statement is purely explicit and literal and any allusion to sarcasm is complely unintentional. I was just wondering why Australian frog related topics are now posted in "Other Reptiles" and sometime "Other Animals". I am sure it is as intended and i am missing something.


----------



## frognut (May 19, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing. :?


----------

